# Oak Hill guide recommendation



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

http://www.floridasightfishing.com/


----------



## lopakapence (Jul 20, 2013)

http://captmarkwright.com/
Florida East Coast Fishing Adventures


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

> http://captmarkwright.com/
> Florida East Coast Fishing Adventures


X2


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> Myself and a friend are looking for a guide to charter next month in the Oak Hill area to fish the northern part of the lagoon. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Capt. Nate Lemmon. Great guy and one of the best on the lagoon.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

https://fatfishguide.com/

Cap Mike Mann is also really good.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I would like to throw in the name of another guide I know from shrimping and fishing. Captain Frank Brownell is a local and well known guide for that area. Maybe a card at the hardware or bait shop.
Frank_S


----------

